# Murcia Region



## iampatman (Aug 5, 2020)

From what I’ve been reading on the forum lately it seems the response in nearly all parts of the UK to an increase in Motorhomes is to put up height barriers or parking restrictions. In the region of Murcia there is a different approach - more Motorhomes? Better provide more facilities then! As per the attached link-









						Murcia region preparing ten new campsites for motorhomes
					

Murcia Region Preparing Ten New Campsites For Motorhomes Keep up with the Latest News In English Murcia Costa Calida Spain




					murciatoday.com
				




Pat


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 5, 2020)

Always thought this would be the future for many. Dedicated places with full facilities at reasonable cost. Hope it comes true as it will take the pressure of the remaining truly wild places.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 5, 2020)

Possibly on our way down there Sept. Recommend it. Just be wary though, keep out of the Ramblas. Gota Fria season. it may not be much rain at the coast but pours in the mountains and makes it way into the Mar Minor. Very little warning. We just missed it last year. Went to Cordoba instead. Some of the coastal towns in Andalucia have a gripe with motorhomers parking up and not bringing anything to the local economy. Not just Brits either.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 15, 2020)

Heading in that direction in September subject to Covid restrictions. Have slot on 1st September on the Shuttle and watching carefully French reaction to Uk quarantine. Mayor of Calais doesn’t want reciprocal reaction


----------



## kenspain (Aug 15, 2020)

Wait to you see what they will charge you, you wont be a happy camper anyway the are talking in going back into lock down again on the Spanish news last week.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 16, 2020)

We also have a booking on the shuttle for 1st Sept. On our way down to Andalucia. Is the pending lockdown is Spain a local thing Ken? Where did your hear about it?


----------



## John H (Aug 16, 2020)

We are due to cross from Newhaven to Dieppe on 17th September and then make our way down to Spain for the winter but it is looking increasingly likely that we will be celebrating Christmas at home this year! https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...-system-closing-borders-with-france-portugal/


----------



## kenspain (Aug 16, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> We also have a booking on the shuttle for 1st Sept. On our way down to Andalucia. Is the pending lockdown is Spain a local thing Ken? Where did your hear about it?


This was on the Spanish news the other night they were talking about all of Spain going on lock down because they say the number of cases of the vires is going up.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks Ken. Ill keep my eye on this. We have a place on the Alti Plano. Quite isolated.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 19, 2020)

Haven’t seen any official reciprocal action regarding quarantine from France yet. Intend leaving MH in Spain and flying back , returning in January. As it stands will be at Folkestone on 1st Sept hoping no lockdown in Spain


----------

